# Brancher MACBOOK sur Ecran ?



## kolbek (6 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Lorsque je travaille chez moi, j'aimerai brancher mon MACBOOK sur mon écran 19 pouces, pour plus de lisibilité.

Comment faire pour le configurer correctement, car lorsque je le branche, l'image prend toute la largeur mais pas toute la hauteur (2 cm noir en haut et en bas).

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Souvaroff (6 Mars 2007)

Euh   ->> Préférences systeme /  Moiteurs

Normalement tu devrais pouvoir faire qqchose


----------



## kolbek (6 Mars 2007)

J'arrive a prendre tout l'&#233;cran en 1024x768, mais cette r&#233;solution sur un &#233;cran 19" c'est bien trop gros....

Sous Windows sur cet &#233;cran j'utilise 1248x1024 mais si je met &#231;a, ca fait toujours 2cm noir en haut et en bas...


----------



## fpoil (6 Mars 2007)

tu es en recopie video ou en bureau &#233;tendu ?


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Mars 2007)

Tu te mets en bureau étendu puis à chacun sa résolution


----------



## thecrow (7 Mars 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu te mets en bureau étendu puis à chacun sa résolution



+1 c'est exactement ça


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mars 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> +1 c'est exactement ça



Je sais merci (surtout merci à mamacass)


----------



## kolbek (7 Mars 2007)

Je ne trouve pas.... Voila ce que j'ai lorsque j'ai mon &#233;cran branch&#233; sur le portable :

http://kondratek-nicolas.info/img/mac/Image%201.png


----------



## thecrow (7 Mars 2007)

tu ne trouves pas quoi?


----------



## kolbek (7 Mars 2007)

bureau &#233;tendu


----------



## thecrow (7 Mars 2007)

il est automatiquement en bureau étendu sauf si tu as coché recopie vidéo.

sur mon macbook j'ai un crt 17" connecté et j'ai aucun soucis, la résolution est bien celle du crt et pas celle du macbook donc j'ai 1280*800 pour le macbook et 1280*1024 pour le crt.

sinon c'est dans l'onglet disposition qu'il y a le mode recopie vidéo


----------



## kolbek (7 Mars 2007)

ok c'est bon ca prend toute la place de l'&#233;cran, mais sur mon &#233;cran 19 " je n'ai pas le dock c'est normal ?


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mars 2007)

Normal tu as du le mettre en extension de bureau !

Pour avoir le doc tu dois mettre "clone" mais tu auras alors 2 docks


----------



## thecrow (7 Mars 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Normal tu as du le mettre en extension de bureau !
> 
> Pour avoir le doc tu dois mettre "clone" mais tu auras alors 2 docks



en effet, mais quel est l'intérêt d'avoir deux docks sur les écrans et qu'ils affichent la même chose à part pour un film je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt...

Par contre tu peux définir que le moniteur externe soit le moniteur principal et avoir le dock dessus et la barre au dessus, dans ce cas c'est l'écran de ton macbook qui sera le secondaire...

ça c'est intéressant...   


ps: pour ce faire tu glisse la barre qui est sur le moniteur actuel sur le 2e moniteur (dans les préférences système>moniteurs>onglet disposition.


----------



## kolbek (7 Mars 2007)

Ok c'est super &#231;a fonctionne super maintenant...

Juste pour savoir, &#231;a se trouve o&#249; cette option "clone" pour le dock ?


----------



## thecrow (7 Mars 2007)

il n'y a pas d'option clone pour le dock, si tu veux le dock sur les deux écrans tu dois être en mode recopie vidéo, mais les deux écrans afficherons la même chose avec une résolution qui n'ira pas avec un des deux écran!


----------

